# Κάτι ψήνεται (και δεν είναι... η γούνα μας)



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2010)

Η δική μου αντίδραση είναι να αποφεύγω να βλέπω στην τηλεόραση δελτία ειδήσεων. Την ώρα που αρχιζουν τα κανάλια τις ειδήσεις των οχτώ, εγώ το γυρίζω στον Άλφα και βλέπω μαγειρική και πισώπλατα μαχαιρώματα κυριών, που για 1500 ευρώ πετάνε την αξιοπρέπειά τους στα σκουπίδια και βαθμολογούν με τεσσάρι και πεντάρι τον συμπαίκτη τους.



Συνέχεια από εδώ.


----------



## mariposa (Apr 26, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> ...που για 1500 ευρώ πετάνε την αξιοπρέπειά τους στα σκουπίδια και βαθμολογούν με τεσσάρι και πεντάρι τον συμπαίκτη τους.


Αυτή την εκπομπή δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Από τα σπίτια που βλέπω να μένουν πολλοί, δεν δείχνουν να έχουν ανάγκη τα 1500 ευρώ. Πρέπει να ενθουσιάζονται με την ιδέα να βγαίνουν στο γυαλί.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 26, 2010)

> Από τα σπίτια που βλέπω να μένουν πολλοί, δεν δείχνουν να έχουν ανάγκη τα 1500 ευρώ


Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται ότι μένουν στα σπίτια των γονιών τους (δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τέτοια επίπλωση και τόσα μπιμπελό στο σπίτι ενός 25άρη ή 30άρη...).
Ποικίλης ύλης το κάναμε το νήμα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2010)

Όχι, όταν πρόκειται για μια κυρία άνω των 40, με δικό της σπίτι, δεν μένει στο σπίτι των γονιών της. Αλλά η ευκολία απεμπόλησης της αξιοπρέπειας δεν σχετίζεται με την οικονομική κατάσταση. Μια νεαρή κυρία στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αφού αποκοίμιζε όλους τους συμπαίκτες της εμφανίζοντας ένα γλυκύτατο πρόσωπο, έβαζε σε όλους βαθμολογία 3. Φυσικό ήταν στο τέλος να νικήσει αυτή, αφού οι άλλοι δεν είχαν το ίδιο σατανικό σχέδιο και έβαζαν φυσιολογικούς βαθμούς.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 26, 2010)

Live and let die, το σλόγκαν (και αυτής) της εποχής.


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2010)

Για ποια εκπομπή λέτε;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2010)

To "Κάτι Ψήνεται".


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2010)

Μια και μας μετακίνησαν εδώ, μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε όσο τραβάει η ψυχή μας:

Βλέπω αυτή την εκπομπή επειδή γενικά μ' αρέσουν οι εκπομπές μαγειρικής. Βλέπω, λοιπόν, κοινούς ανθρώπους να μαγειρεύουν, και πολλές φορές το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Κλέβω και συνταγές. Συγχρόνως, βέβαια, βλέπουμε και ανθρώπινους τύπους, που εκθέτουν τις ιδιοτροπίες τους, τις αδυναμίες τους και τις αναξιοπρέπειές τους. Βλέπεις π.χ. νεαρά άτομα που δηλώνουν ότι δεν τρώνε ψάρι, δεν τρώνε μαϊντανό, δεν τρώνε σκόρδο, δεν τρώνε κρεμμύδι, δεν τρώνε χοιρινό, δεν τρώνε αρνί, δεν τρώνε γλυκά (!), και αναρωτιέσαι τι δουλειά έχουν να συμμετέχουν σε παιχνίδι μαγειρικής και να βαθμολογούν (με χαμηλούς βαθμούς, φυσικά) τους συμπαίκτες τους. Από την άλλη, βλέπεις ανθρώπους ζεστούς και γενναιόδωρους, όπως μια κοπέλα που ήταν vegan, δηλαδή δεν έτρωγε τίποτα ζωικής προέλευσης, αλλά με μεγάλη γενναιοδωρία βαθμολογούσε τους συνδαιτυμόνες της.


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> To "Κάτι Ψήνεται".



Ευχαριστώ, θα ρωτήσω τον γυναικείο πληθυσμό αν τη βλέπει.


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2010)

Είναι αυτή η εκπομπή που η ομάδα κάθε βράδυ πηγαίνει για φαγητό σε διαφορετικό σπίτι παίκτη και αλληλοβαθμολογούνται;
Αστεία- αστεία, την είχα πρωτοδεί πρόπερσι στην Ισπανία και μάλιστα είχα πετύχει επεισόδιο με ελληνίδα μαγείρισσα, η οποία είχε φτιάξει μουσακά και μου έμεινε το σχόλιο ενός ο οποίος είπε ότι σα λαζάνια ήτανε ο μουσακάς. 
Γιατί συμμετέχει κανείς σε τέτοια; Γιατί συμμετέχουν σε όλα τα παιχνίδια; Κάποτε σε ένα σχετικό πρόγραμμα έλεγε ένας παρουσιαστής τηλεπαιχνιδιών ότι το σημαντικότερο για τους παίκτες ήταν το ότι πέρασαν μια μέρα ασυνήθιστη, στο στούντιο, με κάμερες, με κόσμο να χειροκροτάει, με τον παρουσιαστή και την ωραία βοηθό του κλπ. Και δεν τους ένοιαζε και τόσο αν θα κερδίσουν κάτι. Επίσης, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να πιάσει ένα παιχνίδι, πολλοί από τους διαγωνιζόμενους είναι γνωστοί των συντελεστών. Βάλανε π.χ. τη γραμματέα του σταθμού να τηλεφωνήσει σε όλους τους φίλους της και να τους πείσει να παίξουν. 

Δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο να έχει κάποιος σχετικά νέος σπίτι με μπιμπελό και μπιχλιμπίδια. έχω φίλους που κληρονόμησαν το σπίτι των γονιών τους όπως ήταν, με όλα τα έπιπλα και τα μπιχλιμπίδια.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 27, 2010)

Χαχα, κι εγώ βλέπω το αντίστοιχο γερμανικό παιχνίδι κάπου 4 χρόνια τώρα και ήμουν πολύ περίεργη για το αν θα διατηρούσαν τις φοβερές ατάκες του αφηγητή και στην ελληνική βερσιόν (το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο δεν το έχω δει αλλά, απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, η χιουμοριστική αφήγηση είναι στοιχείο του παιχνιδιού). Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να διακρίνω το χιούμορ αυτό στην ελληνική βερσιόν (στα λίγα επεισόδια που πρόλαβα να δω) και είναι κρίμα, γιατί αυτό ακριβώς το στοιχείο έκανε τη διαφορά.
Έχω να σχολιάσω, λοιπόν, τα εξής:

1) Η καφρίλα που χαρακτηρίζει τους γερμανούς παίκτες είναι τεραστίων διαστάσεων: Κάνουν το σπίτι του εκάστοτε οικοδεσπότη φύλλο και φτερό χωρίς ίχνος αιδούς -μέχρι και τα συρτάρια με τις κάλτσες ψάχνουν για να σχολιάσουν μετά τις ανακαλύψεις τους (και ναι, ομολογουμένως έχει πλάκα)...
2) Εβδομάδα χωρίς κατίνα στην ομάδα δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον.
3) Τα σπίτια των παικτών δεν θυμίζουν σειρά του Παπακαλιάτη αλλά ανήκουν σε κοινούς θνητούς. Έχει τύχει να δω επεισόδιο που παίκτης έμενε σε γκαρσονιέρα (αλλά ήταν τόσο όμορφα διακοσμημένη που έτρωγε και τις μεγαλύτερες βίλες).
4) Εδώ, τις Κυριακές, κάνουν το παιχνίδι με "σελέμπριτις", όπου παρατηρώ ότι οι 9 στους 10 με το ζόρι καταφέρνουν να βράσουν αυγό αλλά όμως το παίζουν μεγάλοι μάγειροι...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2010)

Κι εδώ ψάχνουν τα δωμάτια και τις ντουλάπες, ίσως λίγο πιο διακριτικά απ' ό,τι περιγράφεις. Προφανώς είναι μέσα στα κόλπα της παραγωγής, δεν νομίζω να το έκαναν ποτέ από μόνοι τους. 

Αυτό που δεν είναι στα κόλπα της παραγωγής είναι, όταν έπαιξε η πιο παλαβή γυναίκα που πέρασε ποτέ από το παιχνίδι, που βαθμολογήθηκε με το ρεκόρ χαμηλής βαθμολογίας, της έβαλαν όλοι οι συμπαίκτες της τεσσάρια. Η κυρία αυτή, μια σαραντάρα με σκέρτσα μπέμπας, ακολούθησε μέσα στην τουαλέτα έναν νεαρό συμπαίκτη της, ο οποίος την πρόγκηξε για να τον αφήσει ήσυχο. Φυσικά την ακολούθησε και η κάμερα και το στιγμιότυπο καταγράφηκε και προβλήθηκε.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 27, 2010)

Επειδή έχω δει όλα τα επεισόδια της σειράς, έχω πειστεί ότι πάρα πολλοί παίκτες παίρνουν μέρος στο παιχνίδι όχι για να επιδείξουν τις μαγειρικές τους ικανότητες, οι οποίες πιάνουν πάτο, αλλά για να επιδείξουν το σπίτι τους (σειράς του Παπακαλιάτη) ή για να βγουν οι ίδιοι στο γυαλί, να παίξουν στην τηλεόραση και να κερδίσουν τα 15 λεπτά δημοσιότητας που τους αναλογούν.
Είμαι επίσης σίγουρη ότι οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν ότι μαγειρεύουν καλά και υπερεκτιμούν τις ικανότητές τους. ΄Ενας πραγματικά καλός μάγειρας δεν πηγαίνει σε τέτοιες εκπομπές, γιατί αν δεν κερδίσει ή αν δεν αρέσει το φαγητό του σε μίζερους και δύσκολους καλεσμένους δεν το αντέχει.


----------



## cinestef (May 11, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, έδωσα 1500+ για να πάρω την τηλεόραση την οποία δεν ανοίγω ποτέ!
Άντε μια στο τρίμηνο να δω τις σοβαρές ειδήσεις στο ΣΤΑΡ γιατί πρέπει κανείς να ξέρει τι νούμερο σουτιέν έχει αγοράσει η Μπάρμπα, φορ εξάμπλ!
Όσο για την μαγειρική... ευτυχώς που δεν έχω πέσει στην βαθμολογία των κυριών των €1500. Ίουυυυ...


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Cinestef!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2011)

Μα τι πρόβλημα κι αυτό, να βαθμολογείς τον εαυτό σου με άριστα δέκα και οι άλλοι να σε βαθμολογούν με πεντάρια και τριάρια, και μάλιστα ένας απ' αυτούς να λέει πως όλα τα φαγητά σου ήταν "μετά συγχωρήσεως, φόλα"! Μετά από τόσον καιρό που προβάλλεται αυτό το ριάλιτι, πώς υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να καλέσουν αγνώστους και να τους γοητεύσουν επειδή το πολυτελές σπίτι τους διαθέτει και τραπέζι πινγκ-πονγκ; Οι άγνωστοι δεν μασάνε, λέμε!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2011)

Κλασικό πλέον σ' αυτή την εκπομπή: 

Μια κυρία μαγειρεύει για τέσσερις αγνώστους και τους σερβίρει "αρνάκι γκαράμ μασάλα". Εγώ λατρεύω την ινδική κουζίνα, αλλά οι τέσσερις άγνωστοι αηδιάζουν. Μα πόση πείρα πια πρέπει να έχεις στη ζωή για να έχεις μάθει ότι αυτή η εξωτική γεύση που ξετρελαίνει εσένα είναι για τους άλλους αηδία; 

Βέβαια, η ίδια κυρία τις προηγούμενες μέρες έχει βαθμολογήσει με τεσσάρια επειδή οι άλλοι οικοδεσπότες είχαν το θράσος να βάλουν κρεμμύδι (!) μέσα στο φαγητό, ενώ αυτή δηλώνει ότι είναι αλλεργική στο μαγειρεμένο κρεμμύδι — αλλά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με το ωμό. Αλλά καθόλου δεν ντρέπεται που δηλώνει συμμετοχή σ' έναν διαγωνισμό μαγειρικής και βαθμολογεί τους συμπαίκτες της μ' αυτό το κριτήριο.

Καλά, σταματάω τώρα. Είναι βλακεία μου που το βλέπω, αλλά το προτιμώ από τις ειδήσεις που έχει την ίδια ώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2013)

Αναβίωση νήματος για κάτι σπαρταριστό:

Συμμετέχουσα στο Κάτι Ψήνεται, Σοφία, 28 ετών, *φιλόλογος*. Διαβάζει στο μενού "Σφιχταγκαλιαστή Όρνιθα" και προσπαθεί να μαντέψει τι είναι. Και ρωτάει: "Η όρνιθα είναι αρνί; Τι είναι όρνιθα;"


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2013)

Ανάθεμα την όρνιθα απού 'ναι χοχλιδάτη
δίχως το αποφώλι τζη που δε γεννά· γινάτι
Σαν δεν κατές την όρνιθα, ίντα θες δα; σπολλάτη;
Φιλολογίνα, να χαρείς, μου το 'βγαλες το μάτι

Bar that barren barred rock hen!


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Φιλόλογος της γενιάς που χρειαζόταν διευκρίνιση για τη λέξη _ψεγάδι_ ή _παρωχημένος_ (εξετάσεις 2008).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2013)

Αφού είναι 28 χρονών, πρέπει να μπήκε στο πανεπιστήμιο το 2002 ή 2003. 

Πάντως, ούτε για χιούμορ δεν θα μπορούσε να λεχθεί αυτό που είπε, αλλά όποιος είδε την εκπομπή ξέρει ότι δεν ήταν χιούμορ, έδειχνε απόλυτα σοβαρή και απορημένη. 

Στη σημερινή εκπομπή ετοιμάζεται η ίδια να σερβίρει "μπουτάκια κοτόπουλου", και πιθανόν να έχει μάθει τι είναι η όρνιθα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2013)

Πολύ γέλιο: Στην αποψινή εκπομπή συμμετέχει μια δεσποινίς που εμφανίζεται με σημάδι από ρούφηγμα στον λαιμό.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2013)

All-time low για την εκπομπή;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2013)

H μια οδυνηρή έκπληξη ακολουθεί την άλλη. Στο τέλος πας να ξεκαρδιστείς στα γέλια, αλλά σου κόβονται από την αγανάκτηση. All-time low μόνο η εκπομπή; Εδώ έχουμε πιάσει πάτο σε δεκαπέντε τομείς.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2013)

Στο κόκκινο ράσο έμεινα άφωνη. Αλλά αμέσως μετά αποκαλεί την συμπαίκτρια του θεά (αυτό δεν είναι αιρετικό; ) και τι να πεις, τι να πεις...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2013)

Το τηγανίζει το συκωτάκι ο πάτερ.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Στο κόκκινο ράσο έμεινα άφωνη. Αλλά αμέσως μετά αποκαλεί την συμπαίκτρια του θεά (αυτό δεν είναι αιρετικό; ) και τι να πεις, τι να πεις...



Εγώ έμεινα με το βελούδινο καμηλαύκι .
Και με το τραγούδι του γαλακτομπούρεκου.
Και με το χρυσό θρονί/καρέκλα τραπεζαρίας.
Και με τον οβάλ μπεζ καθρέφτη με τα ροζ τριανταφυλλάκια.
Και με την "προσευχή" της Θώδη.
Και με το "είσαι θεά".
Και με τα κλαρινοσίνθια μέσα στο ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΙ.

Αν το ότι αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει ξυριστεί ήδη από την ιερά σύνοδο δεν είναι δείγμα απόλυτου κοινωνικού ξεχαρβαλώματος, δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Πολλοί θα το θεωρήσουν ακραία αυστηρότητα, αλλά κάποια πράγματα δεν προσβάλλουν βάναυσα μόνο την αισθητική μας. Παραβιάζουν συγκεκριμένους κανόνες.
Δεν ξέρω -ίσως η εκκλησία της Ελλάδας, ύστερα από τα "σας πάω" και "ελάτε όπως είστε", θεώρησε ότι το να συμμετέχουν μοναχοί σε ριάλιτι Β' κατηγορίας είναι το επόμενο βήμα που θα φέρει κόσμο στα παγκάρια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2013)

Απ'όσο ξέρω εβγαλε ανακοίνωση ο τοπικός επίσκοπος και είπε ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοναστηρι και οι φερόμενοι ως μοναχοί δεν αναγνωρίζονται από καμιά εκκλησία, δηλαδή πρόκειται για ιδιώτες που τους αρέσει να το παίζουν καλόγεροι και να μαδάνε τους αφελείς πιστούς. Που οδηγεί στην επόμενη ερώτηση: κι η αστυνομία τι κάνει; Βεβαίως, αν δεν βρεθεί κανένας "πιστός" να τους καταγγείλει ότι τον εξαπάτησαν, δεν ξερω αν μπορεί να κανει τίποτα η αστυνομία, δεν ξέρω αν είναι παράνομο να κάνεις τον ιερέα. 
Οι ίδιοι από την άλλη λένε ότι υπάγονται σε κάποια από τις αρχιεπισκοπές της Α. Ευρώπης, που δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τους έχει συμμαζέψει ακόμα (ίσως είναι σαν τα πτυχία και τους τίτλους ευγενείας που αγοράζεις στο ιντερνετ, αγοράζεις και βαθμούς ιεροσύνης). 

Από τη μια σκέφτομαι ότι καλά έγινε που εμφανίστηκε ο καλόγερος στην τηλεόραση, ίσως γίνει κάτι και τον συμμαζέψουν. Από την άλλη αναρωτιέμαι ποιός #$^%^%&#@ σκέφτηκε ότι θα ήταν ο καλόγερος ιδανικός διαγωνιζόμενος για την εκπομπή.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2013)

Μη σας πω τι διάβασα αντί για «μαδάνε».


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2016)

Αυτό δεν έχει γίνει νομίζω στο ελληνικό "Κάτι Ψήνεται". Δείτε οπωσδήποτε και το βίντεο!

A Come Dine With Me contestant left viewers cringing last night when he had an epic meltdown after losing and telling his winning rival she he had 'all the grace of reversing dump truck without any tyres' - then ordering her out of his home.​The man, named Peter Marsh, was left fuming when he finished last and guest Jane - with whom he'd had a bitter falling out - was voted the host of the week in the Channel 4 contest.
Instead of taking the result nobly, he kicked-off in a massive rant that left his three guests looking terrified and desperate to leave. ​


----------

